# What should I listen to while getting high?



## 420SOS (Aug 6, 2019)

I'm a cannabis and music lover so it should come as no surprise I like to mix them both.

I'm always interested in finding new artists or songs to add to my personal soundtrack, what tunes or bands could you recommend me for my next sesh? 

One of my many many many picks: Mayawaska (ANY of his sets)


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 6, 2019)

This contained 6 discs, and featured the debut of the gizmotron. Also contains my signature. If you got the time, and some good weed, it'll occupy you a spell. If you trip, even better.


----------



## 420SOS (Aug 7, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> This contained 6 discs, and featured the debut of the gizmotron. Also contains my signature. If you got the time, and some good weed, it'll occupy you a spell. If you trip, even better.


 Thanks that was insane! It did make me trip but in a good way


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 7, 2019)

420SOS said:


> Thanks that was insane! It did make me trip but in a good way


Did you listen to parts 2,3,4,5, and 6?

Side 2 is xtremely trippy. Out Zappa's Frank.

Side 2 of the triple LP album some info from the lysergia blogspot 
The first record Creme and Godley released after their departure from 10cc is a monumental, ambitious work that lasts nearly 2 hours - and it is one of my favourite records of all time. It was published 1977 in an expensive 3LP-box, probably too expensive for a number of possible buyers. I still remember it being the most expensive record i ever bought. 1991 followed a double-CD edition limited to 3000 worldwide. It was impossible to get it in a normal record shop, at last i found a used copy in a specialty shop in a foreign country and again i had to pay a real nice sum for it. With a price policy like that it is no wonder that the record always was quite rare, which is a pity because it is so wonderful.At the beginning and the end there are 2 very long instrumental parts. The first with extensive use of the gizmo, a device the two had invented to change sounds of electric guitar, from which they thought it would revolutionize the rockmusic world. But as far as i know nobody else except them ever used this thing. The second at the end "Blint´s Tune" is a parody of a classic symphony knitted together from stolen musical themes from beginning to end. Inbetween you find an audioplay with interwoven musical snippets. The story deals about Mr. Blint, a mad musician in a wheelchair who is the only person being able to save the world from going down with his music based on his weird theories (but "Blint´s Tune" reveals that it is nothing but rubbish).The whole thing is very intelligent and extremely funny from beginnig to end, the music is better than everything from them that followed on later albums. My favourite is "Sailor", a tune that impresses with it´s simplicity.This is a masterpiece that should have a place in the top ten rock records of all time!


----------



## 420SOS (Aug 7, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Did you listen to parts 2,3,4,5, and 6?
> 
> Side 2 is xtremely trippy. Out Zappa's Frank.
> 
> ...


I'm taking my time just the first hour is pure fire, I heard some of the other parts in the background but this deserves earphones, a drink and a ton of bud, even more with such great descriptions from you Otis, thanks a lot this will keep me entertained for a while


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 7, 2019)

420SOS said:


> I'm taking my time just the first hour is pure fire, I heard some of the other parts in the background but this deserves earphones, a drink and a ton of bud, even more with such great descriptions from you Otis, thanks a lot this will keep me entertained for a while


Cool, and you're very welcome. But that lengthy info came from * lysergia blogspot *. 

The story goes, that after Consequences was finished, and 10cc were just starting to reassemble to work on their 5th LP, that Lol and Kev no longer felt any connection to the work Stewart and Gouldman were presenting; Godley, in fact, calling 'The Things We Do For Love' rubbish. [ though it went super platinum for 10cc mach II - w/o Creme and Godley.]. That's what broke up the original lineup.


----------



## too larry (Aug 8, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> This contained 6 discs, and featured the debut of the gizmotron. Also contains my signature. If you got the time, and some good weed, it'll occupy you a spell. If you trip, even better.


There is a PBS program called Soundbreaking on Tuesday nights. This week's show covered the gizmotron and all the other electronic manipulation devices. Creme and Godley were prominent.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 8, 2019)

too larry said:


> There is a PBS program called Soundbreaking on Tuesday nights. This week's show covered the gizmotron and all the other electronic manipulation devices. Creme and Godley were prominent.


New footage, or the archived stuff?


----------



## DaFreak (Aug 8, 2019)

Learn to DJ, DJing when you're high is so much fun


----------



## too larry (Aug 8, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> New footage, or the archived stuff?


It was current interviews as well as old stuff.

Well, not exactly current. . . . I see it was from 2016. Shouldn't be hard to find then.

"Soundbreaking" is an eight-part documentary exploring the history of music recording. The series profiles accomplished artists, producers and music innovators, and features original interviews and clips. Studios and pioneering technology are tracked through time, revealing the evolution of recordin… MORE




First episode date: March 2016
Final episode date: November 23, 2016
Narrated by: Dermot Mulroney
Network: Public Broadcasting Service
Number of episodes: 8
Nominations: Grammy Award for Best Music Film,


----------



## 420SOS (Aug 8, 2019)

DaFreak said:


> Learn to DJ, DJing when you're high is so much fun


I play the guitar and a little piano, sometimes I do some sampling and use sound effects to create our own tracks, crazy shit but it's definitely fun, especially high


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 16, 2019)

Good weed, and Buck's solos have taken care of business for years.

"It's the nexus of the crisis, the origin of storms
Just the place to hopelessly encounter time."


----------



## tstick (Aug 16, 2019)

I just got high and this is what I'm listening to....


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Aug 17, 2019)

Lucky Luke said:


>


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Aug 18, 2019)

Anything by Thievery Corporation...

Jacob


----------



## xtsho (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 18, 2019)

Turn it up, then light up [ and let go].


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 6, 2019)

*Mike Patton / Joey Baron / Trevor Dunn / John Medeski @ Sala Kongresowa, Warsaw 15.07.2013*


----------

